# More Brewskies and Vino



## jno51 (Jul 2, 2012)

Brewed and IPA and Summer Ale this weekend and Bottled a Vino. Nothing like amazing home brew.


----------



## jno51 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## diesel (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks great!  Nothing like a nice cigar and a homebrew.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 2, 2012)

They look great!  Love the rocky head on both of those beers.

Tell us more about the beers and wine - Stats?  Recipes?  What exactly do you mean by "Summer Ale"?


----------



## jno51 (Jul 3, 2012)

BDawg, when i get in this evening i will down and post some info for you.


----------



## jno51 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok BDawg here is the recipes for the IPA and the Summer Ale is a kit from "brewer best'.

IPA

Malts used

8lbs Light Malt

1lb  Victory Malt

1lb Crystal 40L

Hops

2oz columbus 14.2% AAU

2oz Cascade   6.3% AAU

2oz Amarillo    8.6% AAU

Yeast

British Ale Liquide

Steep grains at 160 for 20 minutes. Now I did this in a full 5 gallon Batch. Then bring the wart to boil and add your malts. I also add 2 oz's of cascade and 1 oz of columbus hops at this time as well. This is a 60 minute boil. 30 munites in I added 1 more oz of columbus hops.10 minutes later I added 1 oz of the Amarillo hops. I will save the last oz of Amarillo for dry hopping in the secondary stage of fermentation. After the 60 min boil cool wart down to 70 to 75 degree and add your Yeast and start the fermination of a great "HOMEBREW". I will fermint one week in the initial and move to the secondary stage the following week  and  add the last 1oz of Amarillo hops for the next  two weeks before I Keg or Bottle. Again the Summer Ale is a kit from Brewers Best and it brews a very good beer. One that most people can drink.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a good recipe-  I love a bit of Victory in my IPAs.  It adds a nice nutty touch.

Have you always used a 1 week primary?


----------



## jno51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes one week in primary and two in secondary. You say you use victory at what stage, how much, and for how long. I will be brewing another IPA in the morning and would love to try it. I will also brew a 10 gallon batch of the summer ale as well. Thanks for the information, we love to try new ideas and recipes ! Have a great day man.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 6, 2012)

I do AG so roughtly 1lb in the mash in a 5 gallon batch.  You can steep Victory Malt, though, so what you did is right and you don't have to go AG to use it.

Here' s an alternative fermentation schedule for you to try.

You'll get a cleaner fermentation if you use the 2-1-2 method instead of the 1-2-2 method (ie, 2 weeks primary, 1 week secondary, 2 weeks carbonation).

Racking early to secondary removes a large number of yeast cells which would otherwise participate in reducing byproducts and off-flavors such as acetaldehyde and other esters.

You will have no difference in your overall start to finish time, but the beer will end up much cleaner, and probably even clearer.

Give it a whirl on your next batch and tell me if you notice a difference.  I think you will.

Oh, and make sure you keep the fermentation temps down in the mid 60's.  Fermentation temp control is the 2nd most important factor behind sanitation to producing great beer.

Here's an IPA recipe of mine that comes out really nice  You'll see what I did with the hopping schedule and the notes tell why.

http://www.brewtility.com/ViewRecipe.aspx?RecipeID=50

Notice that this is formulated as an AG recipe for 10 gallons.  You can click the "convert to extract" button to bring up the extract w/ steeping grains version.

Also note that if you can't get munich extract, just replace it with either Pale Extract or an interesting variation is to use Pilsner extract.

HTH-

Steve

(BJCP Master Judge BJCP ID D0799)


----------



## jno51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea buddy! This is what I am talking about. "TEAM WORK". I will try this on the IPA I have in the initial fermentation now. It has been in a week fermenting in the morning. I will leave it for the  second week and rack it the following week. I will say that most of my beers are very clear and clean. I bust my rear to be consistant in all phases here. I also just converted the recipe you sent and we will brew a 5 gallon batch this weekend along with the 10 gallon one of the summer ale. I will keep you informed as the IPA I have fermenting comes out as we try 2-1-2. Your advise is greatly appreciated. I would love to get to the AG brewing stage as well.  I see you are Master Judge as well, Congrads on the accomplishment.  Again thanks for the help and you have a grea day. I'll send pics as we make progress.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 7, 2012)

No problem-  always glad to help.


----------



## jno51 (Jul 7, 2012)

just FYI I brewed up a 10 Gallon batch last night of the recipe you sent. I keep you informed as we finish it.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Great!  Let tme know how it turns out-


----------



## bdawg (Aug 9, 2012)

So, how did the IPA turn out?


----------



## coyote-1 (Aug 18, 2012)

If you take all the liquid right down to the bottom, it shouldn't. Ale yeasts are top-fermenters, so all the active yeast ought find its way to secondary. I've tried both, and find little to no difference. And since racking to secondary after one week allows me to brew again quickly, production stands a chance of keeping pace with consumption. Very important :biggrin:



BDawg said:


> Here' s an alternative fermentation schedule for you to try.
> You'll get a cleaner fermentation if you use the 2-1-2 method instead of the 1-2-2 method (ie, 2 weeks primary, 1 week secondary, 2 weeks carbonation).
> Racking early to secondary removes a large number of yeast cells which would otherwise participate in reducing byproducts and off-flavors such as acetaldehyde and other esters.
> You will have no difference in your overall start to finish time, but the beer will end up much cleaner, and probably even clearer.
> ...


----------

